# AnswersIn Ulcerative Colitis



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

*AnswersIn Ulcerative Colitis*














View in iTunesPrice: $7.99Category: MedicalReleased: Feb 12, 2010Version: 1.01.0Size: 151 MBLanguage: EnglishSeller: Answers In Medicine Ltd© 2010 AnswersIn Medicine LtdRated 4+Requirements: Compatible with iPhone, iPod touch, and iPad. Requires iOS 3.1.2 or later*Description*The AnswersIn Medicine Ulcerative Colitis module contains over 1hr 10mins of high quality videos on the topic by Professor Owen Epstein, a leading specialist in the condition. The modules have been produced in association with University College London business (UCLB) plc.The high quality medical information is delivered at the standard required for medical and nursing graduates and undergraduates, but the engaging videos are equally accessible to patients and individuals who want to find out about ulcerative colitis.Each video covers an aspect of the condition delivered as an engaging interview and accompanied by illustrations and animations:- Clinical Features (7m 15s) - Introduction to the condition, clinical features, findings on examination and theories about the underlying cause- Investigations (13m 50s) - The role of investigations including blood tests, stool samples, imaging and biopsy in diagnosing the condition- Educating the Patient (6m 19s) - How to counsel the patient about the condition including treatment options, lifestyle issues and the risk of cancer- Assessing Severity (10m 11s) - How to grade the severity of the condition, the implication of this on treatment options and an overview of toxic megacolon- Mild / Moderate Disease (12m 59s) - The treatment of mild / moderate disease including the role of 5-ASA and steroids- Severe Disease (13m 30s) - Management of severe disease including an overview of indications for hospital admission, management principles and the use of azathioprine, mercaptopurine and cyclosporine- Surgery (10m 5s) - The indications for surgery and the different surgical options and complicationsIn addition to the videos, each section is accompanied by bullet point text summaries which provide an at a glance overview of each topic.


----------

